# MBC #2 tournament tomorrow morning at Delaware



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

MBC circuit of the Midwest will be at Delaware tomorrow 6/24 for our 2nd tournament of the year. Boats in the water ready to go by 5:45am numbers called at 6am. 

Main Marina ramp see you there.


And don't forget our Pleasant Hill open is coming up on July 29th.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

See everyone there . This should be a great event ! Hopefully all the guys that I have heard say they are going to make it out show up .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey F4F, do you have to be a Midwest member to fish this event?


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

bass are hitting pretty good , water good shape
redhawk - yes


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up EDD


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks EDD, yes have to be a member of midwest.

Leaving now see you all there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck guys!! Sounds like you'll have a good day.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wish I could have made it, talked to phil and said there was a bunch of fish caught.
Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for haveing us out Jerry . It was great to get out with a good friend that fishes both of my divisions (NickAdams) and have a very fun day for sure . I still say that we only have 2 fish !  lol If only you had'nt been in front of us when we had to break the culling beam out . lol I guess that was when the gig was up .  We caught many fish today . We had our limit around 9:00 . We lost many decent fish due to how they were hitting . They were just grabbing the lure and takeing off like a bullet with it . I really had trouble keeping fish on do to not knowing a secret to the rig I was useing . It will be fine now thanks to Randy May who gave me a very good alteration to this rig to allow for better hook penetration .  Very good group of guys fishing the Mid Buckeye division for sure . See everyone again soon .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Mid Buckeye Circuit Delaware 6/24/06 Results

1st Place C Kohiser and J Lunsford with 8.07 lbs ($410) and BB 2.53 lbs ($90)

2nd Place M Smith and L Hall with 7.76 lbs ($150) 

3rd Place P Carver and A Vance with 7.63 lbs ($70)

4th Place T Ruhl and D Burt with 7.37 lbs

5th Place R May and A Lape with 6.90 lbs

6th Place M Brown and D Wilcox with 5.81 lbs

7th Place Josh Denney with 5.17 lbs

8th Place D may and K Bechtel with 4.02 lbs

9th Place J Holston and D Griffin with 3.03 lbs

10th Place J Harmon with 0 lbs

Top 7 spots all had a limit of fish.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Team Team Name	Total points
1	Kris Kochheiser, J Lunsford	397
2	Terry Ruhl, Dave Burt (DD)	397
3	Don Wilcox, Mike Brown	391
4	Jerry Holston, Dave Griffin	389
5	Dannie May, K Bechtel (DD)	387
6	Joe Harmon, Jason Harmon	366
7	Matt Temme, Ben Hart	200
8	Marlin Temme, Whitehail	199
9	Randy May, Al Lape	198
10	Tim Harman, Derek Jackson	196
11	Josh Denney, Gary Denney	196
12	Lynden Rakosky, Mike Spade	193
13	Chris Prokesh, Nick Prokesh	182
14	Ted Baldwin, Bill Baldwin	182
15	Floyd Oliver, Carl Oliver	0
16	Travis Beeman, partner	0


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

were any of the fish weighed in on saturday smallmouths?

just curious, thanks


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I do not believe that there were any smallies weighed in . It has been a while for me to catch one but i know they are in there .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Great tournament Jerry & Dave! Phil, thanks for letting me tag along and letting me catch a couple fish  The curse is broken!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Phil was right there were no smallmouth weighed in on saturday.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for the feedback. the reason I ask is bc SM are my favorite fish to catch (next to my lone muskie). I mostly fish rivers but I caught what I think was my PB (weightwise) SM about a week ago at griggs. No officical measure but I'm confident it was a fat 18". All I'm really wondering is when the best months to catch BIG smallies in Griggs/Alum/Hoover/our reservoirs are. I'm thinking its april/may then oct/nov. What do you think based on what you've seen weighed in at your tourneys? Thanks. I need to get up to Delaware this year. I like (and grew up fishing)the olentangy which feeds and exits it. Basically I think that the true hog smallies are in the reservoirs as opposed to the rivers but they are rare and I'm trying to learn about them in hopes of catching one someday(like a 4+ lber).


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This is what your looking for. This one was almost 6 lbs. caught in May in Canada. That's a 1 oz. spinner bait it has inhaled.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Sweet fish Dale. Iam going to make it up that way someday.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW. Awesome fish! Makes that spinnerbait look like a 1/4 oz. Congrats. There's gotta be a few like that at Alum and Griggs.


----------

